

Move over, Doogie Howser; here comes Engineer Biswas - netvarun
http://mytown.mercurynews.com/archives/sunnyvalesun/04.29.98/SanjitBiswas.html

======
aaronbrethorst
1) This is from 1998.

2) I didn't realize until I googled _Sanjit Biswas_ that he was one of the
cofounders of Meraki. Great story. I guess he won't need to go do R&D, after
all.

